# إعداد التقارير في البرنامج بريمافيرا



## باسم منلا (1 أبريل 2008)

أقدم لكم في هذه المشاركة ثلاثة ملفات أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة للجميع
الأول : دراسة حول علاقة الكميات و الكلف بقواعد الكلفة المؤتمتة P3.1
الثاني : دراسة حول إعداد تقارير الإنتاجية في P3.1
الثالث : فصل من كتاب " المرجع التقني للبرنامج بريمافيرا " و يتعلق بإعداد كل أنواع التقارير في البرنامج بريمافيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 أبريل 2008)

لا أعرف ماذا أقول لك ملفات غير مسبوقة وأقترح أن تضمنها فى كتاب بأسمك حتى لا تضيع هذة المشاركات الجبارة وأطلب من أدارة الملتقى منحك لقب عضو فعال جدا" بصفة أستثنائية بدون الأنتظار لعدد المشاركات لأهمية وقوة المشاركات أرجو أن يزيد تواصلك مع الملتقى ومع المهندس العسال الذى أعتقد أنكم لو تعاونتم لأصبح التعاون ثمرتة أحسن كتاب فى أدارة المشروعات بأستخدام البريمافيرا 
وفقكم الله لما فية الخير


----------



## Amin Sorour (1 أبريل 2008)

باسم منلا قال:


> أقدم لكم في هذه المشاركة ثلاثة ملفات أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة للجميع
> الأول : دراسة حول علاقة الكميات و الكلف بقواعد الكلفة المؤتمتة P3.1
> الثاني : دراسة حول إعداد تقارير الإنتاجية في P3.1
> الثالث : فصل من كتاب " المرجع التقني للبرنامج بريمافيرا " و يتعلق بإعداد كل أنواع التقارير في البرنامج بريمافيرا



مشاركات جباره و رائعه
اتمني ان ترفع باقي فصول الكتاب


----------



## ام نورا (1 أبريل 2008)

قفزة نوعية في طبيعة المشاركات 
نعم هذا ما ينقص كورسات البريمفيرا السابق طرحها 
وقد اصبت الهدف باحتراف
كيفية استغلال البرنامج في استنباط مايلزم مهندس التخطيط 
والاستفادة القصوى من خصائص ومميزات البرنامج 
انضم لاستاذنا الكبيرعياد في اقتراحه فعلا جهودك متميزة جدا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (1 أبريل 2008)

لا استطيع ان ازيد على ما قاله اساتذتى واؤيد اقتراح استاذنا محمود عياد بشد


----------



## مهندس إدارة (1 أبريل 2008)

دراسة جميلة ومفيدة جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (1 أبريل 2008)

هل لى ان اطلب رفع الملفين الثانى والثالث مرة اخرى ان امكن لانه تعذر فتحهما لسبب لا اعلمه


----------



## Jamal (1 أبريل 2008)

*Strong one*

Thank you very much for this excellent course


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

نحن في إنتظار المزيد من مجهوداتك القيمة


----------



## حسن احمد (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله لك فى وقتك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (2 أبريل 2008)

اكرر ندائى باننى لوجود مشكلة اعتقد انها عندى لا اتمكن من رفع الملفات الثانى والثالث فهل من احد يقوم برفعهم لى لو سمحتم


----------



## ام نورا (2 أبريل 2008)

ولا يهمك اخ تامر المصري 
بعد اذن الاستاذ باسم منلا وتخفيفا عن كاهله 
لندعه للتفاصيل التقنية 
مرفق من جديد الملفات المطلوبة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الاخت ام نورا على اهتمامك وما بذلتيه من جهد لقد كنت فى حاجة الى هذه الملفات اللهم من فرج عن مؤمن كربة فرج عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة اللهم استجب فقد وعدت ووعدك الحق على لسان خير المرسلين


----------



## bolbol (2 أبريل 2008)

ألف ألف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أبريل 2008)

الله يحفظك .


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (2 أبريل 2008)

بالفعل ملفات في صميم الموضوع كنت فين من زمان 
الف شكر


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (3 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك جهد مميز تشكر عليه


----------



## حسونيه (6 يوليو 2008)

Excellent Verrrrrrrrrrrry Good


----------



## حسونيه (6 يوليو 2008)

U Get The Point


----------



## ashrafemara (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (8 يوليو 2008)

زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (9 يوليو 2008)

الف شكرا يا عظيم دراسة ممتازة و نرجوك رفع باقي الفصول


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*متشكرين يا باسم على الملفات دى انا فعلا محتاج ليها دلوقتى بعد ماانجزت جميع دروس استاذنا ومهندس العرب / محمود حاذم عياد بارك اللة فية وفيك على كل المجهود اللى بتعملوا معانا ومع جميع البش 
بجد انا شاكر لك ولمعلمى م/ محمود حاذم عياد *


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر على هذا الجهد المتميز اخي الكريم وكتبها الله في حسناتك


----------



## م المحب (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووور على هذه النقلة النوعية في المواضيع و بارك الله فيك


----------



## elzaeem65 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*لك كل الشكر اخي الكريم*

لك كل الشكر اخي الكريم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## magda (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر
دراسة ممتازة
هل لى ان اطلب رفع الملفين الثانى والثالث مرة اخرى ان امكن لانه تعذر تحميلهم


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزااك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الملفات رائعة ولكن نريد أن نجد مثلهم للإصدار السادس من بريمافيرا P6 لنكون مع التطور المستمر


----------



## سلقيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً للجميع
هل يوجد لدى أي من الزملاء تقارير جاهزة لاستيرادها في برنامج برايمافيرا
و خصوصاً تقارير احترافية لعرض التدفق النقدي

مع جزيل الشكر مقدماً


----------



## arch_hamada (1 ديسمبر 2010)

دراسة جميلة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## pinkwomen (1 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع جدا كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس باسم على هاد الجهد كبير والله يعطيك العافيو واتمنى الاستمرار بهذا النوع من المشاركات لانو هاذا ما نحتاجه بالفعل


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 يناير 2011)

جارى التحميل

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (17 يناير 2011)

جزااك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء *


----------



## bryar (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع ونرجوا ان يكمل مجهودكم عن طريق اعداد كتاب كامل عن كيفية اعداد التقارير المختلفة بواسطة البريمافيرا


----------



## land surveyor (3 مايو 2014)

تمااااااااااااااام :15:


----------



## nasserbalkhi (3 مايو 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (13 مايو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## fouadsoleman (17 مايو 2014)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------

